# Editing, not for requesting (professional) editors



## Darren White (Mar 26, 2020)

Recently we have seen an increase of members who are looking for *editors* for their work. The forum is however called *editing*, which broadly means *everything you do yourself during the writing and revising process*,

WF is a community of writers, not a professional publishing house offering editorial services. If you need an editor for your work, WF is not the place.

We do however offer you valuable other ways to improve your work:

- *workgroups*, where you can share parts of your work to receive critique, and in return you offer critique on the work of your fellow WF colleagues;

- *beta reading*. This is for almost finished works (poetry, long stories and novels), that need feedback, NOT editorial or proofreading, but opinions from a reader's pov.

I hope this clarifies the function of the forum.
Thank you.


----------

